# Wildlife from here, in Kent...



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Stag beetles mating in my garden, summer 2009...










Lime Hawk moths mating, also in my back garden, summer 2009...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*Feathered friends added*

Some bird shots local to me...Both camera and camera phone(no flash) used to take these shots...comments always welcome, cheers.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some more pics...These adult swans were a little protective...



















And seagulls from Hastings beach, perched on peoples cars...These birds will swoop down and steal your food from your hand!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely captures


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

What great pictures TT - the one of the swans is amazing.

You must have a very fertile garden !!!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

great pictures! liking the moths


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics T.T. Loving the Herring Gulls. One of my favourite species of bird :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

xvickyx said:


> Lovely captures


Thankyou.



EVIEMAY said:


> What great pictures TT - the one of the swans is amazing.
> 
> You must have a very fertile garden !!!!


Cheers...I have a few more shots of the young swans too, but i had to be careful whilst taking them, I didn't want to spook the adults...

My garden is rather fertile, all the creatures who visit, seem to be at it:whistling2:...I have a joke about fertile gardens, but I will leave it there me thinks:Na_Na_Na_Na:




daftlassieEmma said:


> great pictures! liking the moths


That's the 1st time Ive ever seen these moths, they set up camp on my sons playhouse, and were like that for hours, only when the sun had set, did they part company...I took loads more pics of them...



fergie said:


> Nice pics T.T. Loving the Herring Gulls. One of my favourite species of bird :2thumb:


Cheers mate...I know next to nothing about most bird species:blush:, but these gulls did look the part.


----------



## finchy_UK (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey TT, nice thread... 

good to see that you are still about... :2thumb:

Marc


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

finchy_UK said:


> Hey TT, nice thread...
> 
> good to see that you are still about... :2thumb:
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc...cheers mate...I'm still out there...just : victory:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice shots, love the Hawk moths, they have got some urban camouflage going on.


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Stag beetles mating in my garden, summer 2009...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Stelios said:


> Nice shots, love the Hawk moths, they have got some urban camouflage going on.


Cheers...Their colours vary, from shades of green, to shades of pink...This pair show both colours though...



Ian Hall said:


> Testudo Man said:
> 
> 
> > Stag beetles mating in my garden, summer 2009...
> ...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some deer shots...End of summer 2008...


----------

